# Wow!!



## tgcan (Feb 27, 2007)

Well all the 8 sleeps are finally over and we have our new 30rls in the driveway. As the weather in Alberta has been a bit uppity lately we were really hoping to not have a big snowstorm the day we picked up the trailer, and the weather God's smiled on us. Now if the weather God's could just melt the 3 feet of snow then we could get out there. This is such a great trailer with only one problem we could find in the whole unit. 1 burned out light bulb!!!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on the new TT. Great to hear the only problem is just a bulb. Our snow finally left on Monday (I hope) and we are itching to take a road trip.

Happy Outbacking,

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!

Glad to hear she's finally home









Happy Camping after the snow melts!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB, and welcome to the forum.







Alot of folks here are very knowledgeable and eager to help solve/modify or suggest fixes to problems etc. Happy trails


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Isn't it fabulous when they come home with you?


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome!!

We too have the 30rls. I perfoms very well on the road and in camp. We have been on the road with ours since Jan 23 and we are at home in it. Headed home this week and grieving leaving Florida. We have pulled it about 12k miles since buying it last May! Enjoy!!

Jim & Esther


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congatulations on a successful maiden voyage! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations
Happy Traveling


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

We got our 30 rls late last November and are also anxious to get camping - thought we would be able to start in April but with the last snowstorm dumping almost 30 inches of white stuff here it will be awhile before it melts.

What are you pulling your trailer with? It's also been great to know how JIMBO has used his almost all winter - looking forward to being able to do that in the next couple of years.

You will get lots of answers here -


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

tgcan,

Congrats on your new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## tgcan (Feb 27, 2007)

bobpattie said:


> We got our 30 rls late last November and are also anxious to get camping - thought we would be able to start in April but with the last snowstorm dumping almost 30 inches of white stuff here it will be awhile before it melts.
> 
> What are you pulling your trailer with? It's also been great to know how JIMBO has used his almost all winter - looking forward to being able to do that in the next couple of years.
> 
> You will get lots of answers here -


We are pulling the trailer with at Dodge Ram 2500 with the hemi, we just turned off the gas per litre indicator, just don't want to know!! I think that the only thing I need to know at this point is the direction to the lake!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 30RLS
Happy camping

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats fellow Canuck!
You will find the site very helpful!
Steve


----------



## tgcan (Feb 27, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> Congrats fellow Canuck!
> You will find the site very helpful!
> Steve


Thanks it already has been helpful. G and T


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, tgcan! And congrats on the beautiful new Outback.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Congratulations on your new toy! *


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations, tgcan!
I hope you get to use your new toy soon!

FYI: If the burnt out light bulb is one of the interior lights, they are the same 12V low voltage lights outdoor fixtures (such as Malibu Lights) use. They are available at Home Depot and Lowes in a variety of wattage's. If you are going to be dry camping much, you might want to play around with some of the lower wattage bulbs as a means of extending battery life.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

From one Albertan to another... WELCOME! Where 'bouts in AB are ya?


----------



## tgcan (Feb 27, 2007)

CanadaCruizin said:


> Congratulations, tgcan!
> I hope you get to use your new toy soon!
> 
> FYI: If the burnt out light bulb is one of the interior lights, they are the same 12V low voltage lights outdoor fixtures (such as Malibu Lights) use. They are available at Home Depot and Lowes in a variety of wattage's. If you are going to be dry camping much, you might want to play around with some of the lower wattage bulbs as a means of extending battery life.
> ...


This is one of those odd shaped bulbs that are in the little spotlight fixtures on the wall not the ones on the ceiling, are those still the same?


----------



## marglindskog (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats on your new Outback!

We bought an 26KBRS about 3 weeks ago and have been anxiously awaiting it's arrival! We are hopefully picking it up this Sat. The weather here in Illinois (chicago suburb) has been beautiful the past few days and I'm hoping it holds for our pick up day! Can't wait to get out camping with the new RV.









Margaret


----------



## tgcan (Feb 27, 2007)

waterski2 said:


> Congrats on your new Outback!
> 
> We bought an 26KBRS about 3 weeks ago and have been anxiously awaiting it's arrival! We are hopefully picking it up this Sat. The weather here in Illinois (chicago suburb) has been beautiful the past few days and I'm hoping it holds for our pick up day! Can't wait to get out camping with the new RV.
> 
> ...


our snow is melting slowly but surely, we usually try to be set up at the lake for the first weekend in May, but as there is so much snow in Alberta this year we will have to keep our fingers crossed and see.


----------

